# What songs do you find annoying?



## Jasony (Dec 21, 2021)

Well, to top the list is probably "Shiny Happy People" by REM.  Well, to its credit, it has a good instrumental riff.  It's just the lyrics which sink it.


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2021)

Well, one tops my mind that I can't stand, some of the older radio stations still to this day play it for some reason.


----------



## Jasony (Dec 22, 2021)

Jay said:


> Well, one tops my mind that I can't stand, some of the older radio stations still to this day play it for some reason.


Yeah, I can see why some would find it annoying.  It doesn't annoy me that much - but I suppose it's subjective.

I guess the next ones on my list is "Have I Told You Lately", "I Will Always Love You", and, of course, "The Theme to Titanic".


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 25, 2021)

Some old standard christmas song are really boring.  Yesterday one of our radio programs presented some christmas songs that one of their employees doctored  up and it was quite refreshing.


----------



## Ravenfreak (Apr 6, 2022)

Oh man all the songs listed above (aside from Christmas music) are amazing!  As for me I really hate Baby Shark, Gangnam Style, Party Rock, and Sandstorm.


----------



## Nomad (Apr 9, 2022)

I can't tolerate Hip-Hop. I also don't like Rap, but I hate Hip-Hop


----------

